# "I am a being from another world, your Honor"



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

You know, the old "I am not of your Earth" defense. 

http://www.geelongadvertiser.com.au/article/2010/07/27/195111_news.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What, the "I'm a being from another world" defense doesn't work anymore? Damn!:googly:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

She's an alien, and talks on a cell phone? You would think they would have a more advanced form of communication.


----------

